# POST YOUR PLAQUES



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

THIS IS MY CLUB


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>Groupe with an "E" at the end, so the "P" isn't left hanging.</span>_


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

THE INC... the homie Rogers car reppin, no plaque in mine YET


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## saman (Apr 17, 2010)

wow,that looks very cool.thank you for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)

visit uor website at http://lowriderstylecarclub.com


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

LAY M LOW* TTT*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

REPIN FRISCO


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

established 1989


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@May 4 2010, 11:17 AM~17387379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 12 2010, 07:55 PM~17471348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Phoenix Arizona


----------



## classact (May 16, 2007)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## EDGAR1 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

representing since early 80s


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

san jo califas


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## PSYCHO 1 (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## 2low2cruise (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

REPPIN..NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO.CA...TTMFT.. :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

REPPIN . NORTH COUNTY. SAN DIEGO TTT..


----------



## 2low2cruise (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2low2cruise_@May 20 2010, 06:57 AM~17549574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is KOOL!!


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

my v.p took a pic of the plaque








[/quote]

















[/quote]


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## b2bluskyz (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## carlos64 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_66_@Jun 4 2010, 11:11 AM~17695838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

My shop


----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*HIGHLIFE SD Chapter*









*HIGHLIFE TIJUANA Chapter*
Still Representing the Old School Plaque


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

:wave: :wave: compitas de high life TJ & SD


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=17168542 :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

_<span style=\'color:blue\'>Groupe with an "E" at the end, so the "P" isn't left hanging.</span>_


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

quick ? what the best way to shorten "nights" in 4 words?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HERE IS OUR PLAQUE BEFORE I SENT IT TO CHROME


----------



## ScratchBuilderV (Aug 15, 2003)

This may not be a traditional plaque but this is what Bedrock C.C. has been flying since 1986.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jun 11 2010, 09:43 PM~17763984
> *This may not be a traditional plaque but this is what Bedrock C.C. has been flying since 1986.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Memories...


----------



## ryanbk7 (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## gottie (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@May 21 2010, 05:29 AM~17560156
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

>


----------



## Andy956 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## El Barny (May 23, 2010)

this is from mexicali :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## El Barny (May 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> >


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## El Barny (May 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC 
CORONA IE


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jul 20 2010, 11:56 PM~18099720
> *RARECLASS CC
> CORONA IE
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

EVIL THREAT


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)

*HIGHLIFE San Diego C.C.*


----------



## CERTIFIED AIGA (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

repping east-coast maryland washington dc


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

KC. MO. (816) :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 86montecarlo (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## J69RAGTOP69 (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BIG KLEVS (Apr 15, 2009)

REPRESENTING NORTH EAST LOS ANGELES


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## 86ss1 (Feb 27, 2004)

Unashamed Christian Car Club out of San Jose, Cali .... were coming out next summer, so we can use this winter to get our cars nice and tight.. 

Our Plaque :biggrin: 










And our Pendant (it wasn't completely done yet).... :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Still in the works....


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Aug 18 2010, 08:58 PM~18348635
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 83 regal (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## draggin_el_70 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## danny guerrero (Dec 4, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Sep 18 2010, 10:59 PM~18602075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

this is my project heres mine


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## 623onistone (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

THIS ONE OUT OF ( ICE )


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Sep 25 2010, 01:37 PM~18659933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats fucKen SICK HOMIE :wow:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 25 2010, 03:08 PM~18660323
> *thats fucKen SICK HOMIE :wow:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

What up snoopy0..............


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## KadillacTone (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Sep 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18659777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## bestia (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## bestia (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Low4Life94_@Sep 27 2010, 11:07 PM~18678731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 28 2010, 07:53 PM~18167780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


creative


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this pic represents a day I will never forget because the standards are so high before you can even recieve this plaque, it was a major accomplishment for me. I will never forget this moment.


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Sep 2 2010, 08:11 PM~18474595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 PEOPLE PLEASE STOP POSTING YOUR BELOVED PLAQUES ON THE GROUND THAT IS VERY DISRESPECTFUL TO YOUR CAR CLUB, WHAT HAPPENED TO THE LOVE FOR THE PLAQUES THE NEW GENERATION HAS LOST OR FORGOTTEN THE BASIC UNWRITTEN RULES. BACK IN THE DAY THE ULTIMATE DISRESPECT WAS TO LAY OR SET YOUR RIVALS PLACA ON THE FLOOR! NOWADAYS PEOPLE DO IT TO THEIR OWN PLACAS! :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

MAJESTICS OG PLAQUE 1963 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

------OLDIES CAR CLUB FROM ALL THE WORLD-------


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## MEMORIESCC (Dec 3, 2009)

reppin colorado!!


----------



## FTLC254 (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

]


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## 61deville (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

heres mine :biggrin:


----------



## congo (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)

[IhttpMG]://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/2leroys 067.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## griego (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 7 2010, 01:07 PM~19263352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EXCELLENTE!! :wow: :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Dec 2 2010, 05:47 PM~19221725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIES..... LET'S RIDE!!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Dec 8 2010, 03:59 PM~19275751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin: :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Dec 7 2010, 11:07 AM~19263352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Dec 2 2010, 10:23 AM~19219022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB_@Dec 15 2010, 08:19 PM~19337938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice tre


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*The UNIQUES Car Club Est 1974 out of the East Side of San Jose California. And were still here.  *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> :0 :0


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18039161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 16 2010, 11:05 PM~19349225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## steadydippin4life (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 1 2010, 06:53 AM~17358311
> *THE INC... the homie Rogers car reppin, no plaque in mine YET
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Brother.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> > :0 :0
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## Tito1960 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> > :0 :0
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Nov 25 2010, 01:40 PM~19163144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damn good shit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I drew this for those of us that works for Xmas


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2010, 10:15 PM~19414545
> *I drew this for those of us that works for Xmas
> 
> 
> ...




Thats tight skim....


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Nov 25 2010, 03:17 PM~19163334
> *:0  :0  :0 PEOPLE PLEASE STOP POSTING YOUR BELOVED PLAQUES ON THE GROUND THAT IS VERY DISRESPECTFUL TO YOUR CAR CLUB, WHAT HAPPENED TO THE LOVE FOR THE PLAQUES THE NEW GENERATION HAS LOST OR FORGOTTEN THE BASIC UNWRITTEN RULES. BACK IN THE DAY THE ULTIMATE DISRESPECT WAS TO LAY OR SET YOUR RIVALS PLACA ON THE FLOOR! NOWADAYS PEOPLE DO IT TO THEIR OWN PLACAS! :dunno: :twak:
> *


X2
that's always been a pet peeve of mine


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2010, 10:20 AM~19417914
> *X2
> that's always been a pet peeve of mine
> *


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Dec 24 2010, 10:05 AM~19411180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE ONESrip C.C.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2007)

use to be in a club but now im solo........


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 28 2010, 12:25 PM~19182206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

THIS IS MY PLACK









LIKE CRUZIN BUMPIN FIRME OLDIEZ HITT ME UP MUSIC FREE ...


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by snoopy0_@Apr 18 2010, 12:01 AM~17225808
> *THIS IS MY CLUB
> 
> 
> ...












Representing SUPERIORS Orange County-San Juan Capistrano.


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

LIKE CUZZIN TO THE OLDIEZ HITT ME UP N I WILL SEND U FREE MUSIC ...


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

OUR 6 FOOTER!!!!!! NOTHING ELSE MATTERS FROM PUEBLO, CO DOES IT BIGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## LATIN EMPIRE (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1964rag_@Dec 27 2010, 09:10 PM~19435360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Find a source for plaques yet? My 60's window is pretty empty!


----------



## ESEDICE505 (Aug 19, 2010)

LOW CLASSICS FARMINGTON NEW MEX 505


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Representing the big "T" with my 62 <span style=\'color:green\'>"Rock and Roll Gangster"and till the "Casket Drops"</span></span>*


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## GRUMPY36 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Here a better pic lol


----------



## PINOY64CHINOIMBACK (Oct 10, 2010)

THIS 1 FOR MY CAR 









ANDTHIS ONE 4 ME









2 DA T0P


----------



## DIRTCITYEMPIRE (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## BOSS_HOGG (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BOSS_HOGG (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BOSS_HOGG (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BOSS_HOGG (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Another one of mine.*


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@FL,Dec 26 2010, 08:47 PM~19427140
> *use to be in a club but now im solo........
> 
> 
> ...


sapase :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

..


----------



## Glamorous Life (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Glamorous Life (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

My first car & TECHNIQUES plaque going back to 1981. The pic says JAN 83


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Glamorous Life (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ScratchBuilderV_@Jun 11 2010, 07:43 PM~17763984
> *This may not be a traditional plaque but this is what Bedrock C.C. has been flying since 1986.
> 
> 
> ...


 ur not kidding hit me up got something to show you


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*  BAJITO  *


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 26 2011, 04:09 PM~19705192
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

[/quote]
*
FLUFFY*


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSS_HOGG_@Jan 5 2011, 07:42 PM~19515925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 5 2011, 10:23 PM~19517852
> *Another one of mine.
> 
> 
> ...


How old is this pic? :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)




----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Feb 2 2011, 08:52 PM~19770776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Whats up homie? :wave:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## staylow619 (Feb 5, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

:biggrin:


----------



## staylow619 (Feb 5, 2011)

WOW,
IS THAT COMING OUT SIDEWAYS....LOL

ANYWAYS. JUST WANTED TO THROW IT OUT THEIR. 
STAYLOW CAR CLUB FROM SUNNY SAN DIEGO GETTING STARTED BUT, 
WITH A FIRM START. 
ORGANIZED AND PROUD. I WISH LUCK TO THOSE STARTING OF LIKE US, AND PROPS TO THOSE THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND AND GETTING STRONGER AS TIME GOES BY. I RECOGNIZE SOME OF THESE CLUB PLAQUE AND I HOPE MINE WILL BE RECOGNIZED ONE DAY AS WELL.
I HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THESE PLAQUES ON THE MAGAZINES SOONS. GOD LUCK PEEPS, AND LETS KEEP THIS TRADITION STRONG AND RESPECTED.


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## bigdogz (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## goldilicious (Feb 25, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bigdogz_@Mar 11 2011, 08:03 PM~20071320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

our car plaque








our bike plaque








pendent


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

well done :thumbsup:


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> [/quote
> .......................................................................
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> *Another one of mine.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> [/quote
> ..........................................................................
> :0


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

khjv


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*This is how its going down* 


























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Mar 26 2011, 04:39 PM~20186905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$2500 :wow:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nicely design plaques


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## El Eazy-e (May 22, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Apr 4 2011, 01:16 PM~20256622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Summer Time 64 (Apr 1, 2011)

http://s1102.photobucket.com/albums/g455/S...afilter=noflash


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jun 12 2010, 06:58 PM~17770185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Jst a few shots


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

KNEEDEEP CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 13 2011, 10:22 AM~20328088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


befor and after


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## moonie62 (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## ~SHOTTY~ (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirttydeeds_@Apr 13 2011, 10:22 AM~20328088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Boys CC (May 3, 2010)




----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Apr 4 2011, 01:16 PM~20256622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2007)

real deal.......


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*OG PLAQUE MADE IN 1978 :biggrin: BAJITO  SO CAL  *


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Jan 4 2011, 03:10 PM~19501687
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Apr 21 2011, 04:35 PM~20391496
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## USMC59 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*JUNE 4TH THE NEXT ONE*


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## rag66impala (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JUAN-707 (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=326477&stc=1&d=1308599287


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

mabeg said:


> [/QUOTE
> //////////////////////////////////////


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Still in the works but here is mine!!! THANK YOU KRAZY KUTTING!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## CHEETAHS ASS (Jul 26, 2011)

:worship:


----------



## bangn67 (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

vynetyme said:


>













:naughty:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Designed the plaque ourselves, had it cast at a foundry and sent it off to the polisher. 

Mike representing Romantics Car Club


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I know shity picture but here is the plaque after chrome it looked funny because it is reflecting my ceiling!! Will get better pics soon, all it need is to make the background into black chrome so the letters pop out better!!








thanks KRAZY KUTTING


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

here is a cell phone vid


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

The finished plaque


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

RESPECT to All Setz...


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

585960 said:


> se ve chingon........[/QUOTE looking good..........


----------



## Caddy_Daddy (Dec 3, 2002)

Right now we are kinda down...but we will rise back....better than ever!


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*64-87*

superiors orange county


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## TRY ME (Oct 15, 2010)

1110-lrmp-03-o_1959-chevrolet-impala-convertible_kara-kelli.jpg (126.2 KB)


----------



## mightymouse (Nov 9, 2010)

]


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS VALLE DE COACHELLA


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)




----------

